# Measuring small?



## Mrs R

Hello girls

This is my first post in this section. We found out 2 weeks ago at our 7 week scan that we are expecting twins :cloud9:

At 7 weeks, the twins were measuring bang on 7 weeks. We had a 9 week scan yesterday and they were only measuring at 8+3. The midwife told me not to worry as this was totally normal and that she was just finding them difficult to measure as they are lying on top of each other.

At 7 weeks they measured 1cm. At 9 weeks they were almost 1.9cm.

Can somebody please put my mind at rest and tell me I'm being totally stupid and this is nothing to worry about. We went through so much to get pregnant and I just want everything to be perfect :dohh:

Thanks for listening x


----------



## chetnaz

Hello, congratulations on your twins :)

Sorry hun, no advice really as i didnt find out about my twins until the 12 week scan - the only thing similar that i can think of is that at 12 weeks one measured at 13 weeks and the other at 12 weeks, but i was told this is ok and now one weighs 1.1 lb and the other 1.2 lb (at the last scan on wed) so the smaller twin has now caught up and they are both doing fine. 

I wouldn't stress about it as my consultant did say on wed that they were a bit small for 23 weeks (i thought 1lb each was a good weight at this point) but told me not to worry as these measurements are only estimates according to the length of the femur bone and they are not bang on accurate.

As you are carrying twins you'll be scanned regularly so im sure they'll keep an eye on everything so try to relax and enjoy. xx


----------



## greenie

I had a scan at 7 weeks that put my twins at different measurements. I also worried. But, I do think that the measurements really aren't that accurate at this early stage, it really is impossible to measure something that moves and is tiny etc, on a screen. The sonographer takes an average of about 3 different measurements (or at least she did with mine). Try not to worry, I may be wrong but I just don't think it's an exact science at this early stage!

Just curious, why the scan at 9 weeks?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi love. Don't worry. There is huge variation in baby size throughout pregnancy. When I say huge I mean by a week either side of the expected gestation in these early stages.

The scan measurements are never accurate anyway, and not all babies grow at the same rate. Often, docs are only concerned if one twin is trailing behind the other, or the babies are failing to progress adequately from one scan to the next.

My babies always measure a few days ahead of their expected gestation - again a normal variation. I am 35wks now and one is a full 1Ib and a half bigger than the other. This is fine because the smaller is still above average for a singleton baby - if it were slightly below average this would be fine too :winkwink:

Genetics is a big factor in determining baby size later on in pregnancy, but at your early gestation the fact that the babies are a little behind their dates is negligable and within normal ranges. So long as they continue to follow their own growth curve, then that is considered normal hun :hugs:


----------



## mamato2more

They will measure weird at some points..I know mine flip flopped weights, sizes, etc. throughout the pregnancy..Turns out, the 2nd twin was bigger by a few oz than the first..Not a biggie..


----------



## Mrs R

Thanks girls, really needed to hear your reassurances

I'm already feeling much better about it today. It has however prompted me to eat a bit better, make more effort with fruit and veg etc so it's not all bad.

Greenie, I had a 2nd scan at 9 weeks as I had IVF. It was supposed to be 6 and 8 weeks, but ended up being 7 and 9 weeks. I was seen in the EPU and I've now moved onto real maternity appointments lol


----------



## ladypotter

Mine have always been off too from the beginning they were 4-5 days difference in size (scanned at 6wks, 8wks and 9wks early on), but now are getting closer at only about 3-4oz different. I have another scan in two weeks so will see if they have gotten any closer. They should be about 2lbs now. Good luck to you!!


----------

